# PM 1440TL Getting Started With your New Lathe - Basic Operations, What to Practice and First Project Ideas



## BladesIIB (Feb 25, 2021)

I had a request on my YouTube channel for a video on what to do with your lathe after you first get it set up, wired up, broke in and operational?  This is what I came up with and based it on what I have shown my kids to let them practice and get started.  There are other videos out there and I say watch them all, can always pick up new ideas, so no claims mine is better than others out there.  Just addressing a request and figured others on this forum may appreciate it.

The Video starts with basic understanding of the main pieces and gearboxes, what all the controls do, then moves into practicing making some chips by running the power feeds, seeing where to have your hands etc.  Gets into cutting a basic thread, not for size, just to practice engaging and disengaging the half nuts.  From there making a simple chess piece as a first project to practice some freehand contouring.  There are also plans included to make a better first project, a screw jack to use for a mill or drill press set ups.

*Lathe Operation* - 0 to 14:25
*Practice Feeding, making first chips *- 14:25 to 28:15
*Basic Threading Operation* - 28:15 to 37:35
*Freehand Contouring* - 37:35 to 53:00 (making a chess pawn freehand)
*Project Idea* - 53:45-54:10 (screw jacks, other plans for similar in this thread)

These time points are in the YouTube video description and will jump you right to that point in the video.

What would other recommend you do in the first few hours with your new lathe?


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 25, 2021)

Looking great !!!    I would kill for that universal gearbox.  Metric threading on my 1340 works fine, but it PITA to set up.  Make yourself a _*tool height setting gizmo*_.  Or a *Tap & Die Holder.*

Here is a_* link to a video*_ on the jack screws that I have (bought them from these guys) and just love the design.


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks David, those are great looking jack screws for sure and some great project ideas.  I need to make a tool height setting gizmo, so may be next on my list.  Turning around to use the tail stock every time gets old fast and spoils a good set up most often right when you don't want to.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m building some machinist jacks and came across the design on this page.  You may be interested in some of the other projects on that page as well.









						13 Practical Machining Projects for Students and Beginners | Make it From Metal
					

When I went to school for machining, I worked on a bunch of different projects that taught me the basics of the trade. From keychains…




					makeitfrommetal.com
				




For setting the tool heights, for now I am using my vernier height gage.  I haven’t gotten around to making one yet.  Since I am using carbide for most of my tools, hopefully I won’t have to set them very often.


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 26, 2021)

That is a great link to project ideas, thanks!


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 26, 2021)

Awesome ideas there.
Nice job on the video Bud.  There were a few errors but meh.... It was nicely done.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice video.  Couple of suggestions.  First, I would suggest breaking the off  the first part on basic lathe orientation and operation as a sepparate video.  And let the project itself be stand alone.  This will do two things, one sorten the view times to better match modern attention spans, and two, allow those who want to just watch one part or the other do that.  In the project video, be careful of camera angles - try to set your camera in a position where it can see the chips being cut.  The first section is good for showing controll operation, but you can't see the cutting because it's blocked by the tool post.  A higher camera position would let you see both.  The camera postion at ~ 32 minutes is great - better than many other videos I've seen.
Good work!  Probably would be worth putting a link to your channel on this thread so we don't have to hunt for you.


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 26, 2021)

7milesup, thanks for checking it out. Feel free to PM me and share. I do make these videos unscripted and they likely have a few fumbles. However, if I am doing something fundamentally wrong I always welcome feedback.


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 26, 2021)

ArmyDoc- appreciate that feedback. With it already posted and being viewed I would rather not pull it down. What I will do is go into the description and put the time markers for each section for those who want to easily jump around.  I will add those in this post and the YouTube description. 

Also, thank you for your edit and feedback on camera angles.  Always working to improve those.  Had some issue with maintaining focus on the threading portion and will continue getting this better.  I was using a go pro, which was great for wide angle but not so much for close up.  This one is not so wide and will continue to get as much in the shot as I can.  Time stamps going in above and here is a link to my channel for reference.  Feel free to subscribe and be alerted when I post new videos. Shooting for 1 a week, had a weather delay for this one and should get another one out Saturday morning on schedule.

*BladesIIB YouTube Channel* - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrgKzuKAS_3nlzHdp-I9gEg


----------



## mksj (Feb 26, 2021)

Nicely done, it might be worthwhile to see if QMT/Matt might review and have a section of videos or links that others would be helpful for others wanting to learn more about their machines. Similar to DRO Pros has a section on installs as well as their own install video's. Got to love the TL lathe series, just a beautiful lathe and very capable. They are solid and very quiet.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Feb 26, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> That is a great link to project ideas, thanks!


You’re welcome.  I printed out several of the drawings for future projects.  For the machinist jacks, I downsized to use 1.5” stock since that can fit through my spindle.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Feb 26, 2021)

I thought it was a really good video.  When I read that you do them unscripted I was really impressed.


----------



## microshop dinker (Feb 26, 2021)

VERY useful post/video as well the responses from other forum members. Lots of useful stuff in this one!


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 26, 2021)

mksj said:


> Nicely done, it might be worthwhile to see if QMT/Matt might review and have a section of videos or links that others would be helpful for others wanting to learn more about their machines. Similar to DRO Pros has a section on installs as well as their own install video's. Got to love the TL lathe series, just a beautiful lathe and very capable. They are solid and very quiet.


mksj - Thank you, I will be sure to share with Matt.  Yes, I do love running this machine.


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 26, 2021)

Tipton1965 said:


> I thought it was a really good video.  When I read that you do them unscripted I was really impressed.


Thank you.  I do formulate a basic plan, and not saying I never go back and make corrections when I really mess up.  Great opportunity to put all those years of presenting during meetings at work to a different application.


----------



## NorthernCræft (Feb 27, 2021)

David that is some beautiful machining on the tap and die holders!


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 28, 2021)

I really enjoyed watching the videos. Your machine looks and works just like my PM-1660TL, but I only have an RPC so I only have the stock 12 chuck RPMs available to me.

I really appreciate all the time that you put into filming and editing the video series. I learned a lot. Your machine is very clean & well maintained.

I have run my machine a lot in the 4 months that I have had it, and it is a champ.


----------



## BladesIIB (Feb 28, 2021)

erikmannie - thanks for the feedback, and glad you gained some new info.  Yes, other than the size, mine should be an identical machine to yours from what I understand.  How is your RPC working for you?  I had a few questions about why anyone would want to choose the VFD over the RPC and I have some thoughts and plan to put out a video based on my experience with the VFD and why I would recommend it over the RPC.  Curious your thought on the choice and if you have any issues with the RPC.  I have heard ending start up is different with the RPC, some people blow breakers, or so I read online, but that is about the extent of my RPC knowledge.  If you have any thoughts let me know and I will be sure to share that perspective in my upcoming video.

Mine is only 4 months old as well. Shipmates I guess.  I am trying to keep her clean, sits most of the week so I try to clean her up Sunday evening and have her ready for the weekend projects.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 28, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> erikmannie - thanks for the feedback, and glad you gained some new info.  Yes, other than the size, mine should be an identical machine to yours from what I understand.  How is your RPC working for you?  I had a few questions about why anyone would want to choose the VFD over the RPC and I have some thoughts and plan to put out a video based on my experience with the VFD and why I would recommend it over the RPC.  Curious your thought on the choice and if you have any issues with the RPC.  I have heard ending start up is different with the RPC, some people blow breakers, or so I read online, but that is about the extent of my RPC knowledge.  If you have any thoughts let me know and I will be sure to share that perspective in my upcoming video.
> 
> Mine is only 4 months old as well. Shipmates I guess.  I am trying to keep her clean, sits most of the week so I try to clean her up Sunday evening and have her ready for the weekend projects.



I was anxious to get cutting, & I had no desire for a wiring project.

I bought an American Rotary AMP-10, & it was 100% easy to set up; that RPC is really quiet, & it is on wheels which I like because I like to sweep under it. I have the recommended 30A breaker, & it has never popped.

I use my TL lathe a lot, often 10 hours a day. I am surprised that I have had zero issues.

Another reason I didn’t get a VFD is because I didn’t want to have to fiddle with rewiring the foot brake. Only having the 12 spindle speeds does cramp my style a bit, but I always get it done.

Regarding stopping the chuck, a normal stop has it decelerating at the stock rate. If I want an immediate stop, I use the foot brake.

I don’t know if you have added CF yet, but I chose Mobilmet 766 neat cutting fluid & I am happy with my choice.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 1, 2021)

@BladesIIB or anybody else who owns a TL lathe:

If it is the case that one of the main gears on your PM-1440TL is made of blue nylon or plastic (you will see this when you take off the side cover to change your gear oil), consider watching this video from the 12:58 mark to see how that blue nylon gear is able to serve as a “fuse” (i.e. engineered weak link) in case of a crash.






Along these lines, I have not yet tried my clutch stop; that is, I have not yet moved it over to where I would need it (and tested it).

I’ll bet there is a clutch stop on a PM-1440TL. It would be located on the feed rod near the gear box. I’m going to get into the manual again tomorrow and see how this clutch stop is used. I believe that one just moves it over to where one would want it.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 1, 2021)

Other topics which could be discussed vis a vid a TL lathe:

(1) if it is the case that your cross slide DRO scale cover is blocking your cross slide lock, how do you go about locking your cross slide? I just tighten the 4 SHCS bolts that form a square around the cross slide backlash adjustment screw.

(2) are you up to speed on what may be a proprietary taper in the spindle nose in your PM-1440TL? Could be a Morse Taper #5 1/2? I wanted a bulky, one-piece dead center, and it was a fun project to make several of these as there were none to be found for purchase online. I used the reducing sleeve that came with the machine as a template.

(3) Speed 4 in my upper gearbox is considerably more noisy than any of speeds 1, 2 or 3 but I don’t care. Is this the case for your machine?


----------



## BladesIIB (Mar 1, 2021)

erikmannie- thanks for the additional info on the RPC. I will add that in my video to help people make their choice. FYI, the foot brake was not hard to re wire, added a double pole switch to keep same function of existing switch and send free run command to VFD. The one I added fit really well just had to drill 2 new holes in existing bracket. 

Appreciate the tip on the coolant. I have not used any yet. Partly because I have not looked into what to get.

I will check on the blue gear and look at the video. I have not tried my clutch stop either.  I asked about it when buying the lathe. I believe it works by moving the puck looking collar on the feed rod or was told it should work with the micro adjust stop as well??  When you get brave enough to try it let me know.


----------



## BladesIIB (Mar 1, 2021)

erikmannie- thought on your questions, comments above. 

The video I am currently planning is a why you would want a VFD. This will not be TL specific, just why for any 3 phase lathe someone may have.  If I do another one on the TL I will mention the topics you suggested. 

I don’t appear to have the blue gear in my gear train. I do see it in the manual.  

1) My DRO must be covering my cross slide lock, I don’t see it. Good to know the 4 bolts will lock it. 

2) I am not sure what the headstock taper is. Was told it could be MT 6 when I asked before purchase. Like you I would use the sleeve as a guide if I wanted to make something. 

3) I just checked and there is not a noticeable difference in noise for speed 4 in my headstock gearing. It is the fastest so more noise for the speed but nothing else that stood out to me.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 1, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> ...
> 1) My DRO must be covering my cross slide lock, I don’t see it. Good to know the 4 bolts will lock it.
> ...



Using the 4 socket head cap screws for the purpose of locking the cross slide is probably not a long term plan. There is every reason to believe that this method could accelerate wear on the mechanism that secures the cross slide backlash adjustment screw.

There are much more sturdy & efficient solutions to this given here:









						Where is the Cross Slide Lock on PM-1660TL?
					

I have been using my PM-1660TL for a few months now, & I have yet to find a cross slide lock.  I just went through the whole manual, & my best guess is that (1) there is no cross slide lock, (2) it is on the cross slide handwheel, or (most likely), (3) it is accomplished by manipulating the four...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

